# Merry christmas



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just popping in to say a Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year. Hope it's the best ever. We are spending our Christmas with oldest daughter and family. Will have all 5 great grandkids and 4 grandkids, plus parents of course. Total of 21 it sounds like so a good time ahead. I'm cooking a fresh turkey to take and a ham so have lots of work in the morning but I just love that part because baking and cooking is a huge part of the Christmas day for me. We have baked 5 different kinds of cookies and 3 kinds of candy but still have pies to make. We are having company tonight and tomorrow night here so had to have lots of goodies. 
What are your plans for the Holidays??????


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy Celebrating!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ummm, I think my plans just changed. I'm crashing catlady's house now.  Sounds wonderful at your house! Merry Christmas!


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS Everyone hope santa gets you what you want. ( or a egg )


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you also... my early gift was an incubator, eggs to chicks. works for me.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you too! Santa said I was sooo good, that I deserved my Christmas present early!  A wireless web cam for my babies! Now I can have chicken tv ALL the time!!! Yay!!!! Now when I have one of those awful nightmares in the middle of the night that something got my girls, I can just run to the tv and turn it on and bingo - confirmation that all is a-okay.  BEST present ever!!!


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

My family stuffed their faces at my parents tonight, Christmas day morning we have to ourselfs and the wifes parents come down in the afternoon, and we feed our faces again. I am already stuffed just thinking about it. Merry Christmas.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

merry christmas everyone, have a great day.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Merry merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## dobro_harp (Jul 23, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> Merry merry Christmas everyone!!!!


Merry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Happy celebrating with those you love.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

We had ours tonight. We had Prime Rib, twice baked mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, doubled eggs, and pecan pie. And cowboy beans. Ate too much, but no cooking tomorrow!!!


----------

